

Xbox One Sales “More Than Double” In June - kichu37
http://bestpcinfos.com/xbox-one-sales/

======
minimaxir
This is blogspam.

Actual source: [http://news.xbox.com/2014/07/xbox-one-xbox-one-sales-more-
th...](http://news.xbox.com/2014/07/xbox-one-xbox-one-sales-more-than-double-
in-june)

Also, the source domain has an...odd voting history for the articles submitted
from it. (6 points for an Assassin's Creed article?)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kichu37](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kichu37)

------
higherpurpose
Still behind PS4 sales, though, which means not only were the sales very low
lately, and this doubling up starts from a low base, but also on the _decline_
, if they made the decision to give up Kinect, something they've been
promoting for years as a "special differentiation feature" of their console.

For the dollar/unit per performance metric, you also still pay about 50
percent more for an Xbox than for a PS4. To match the PS4 there, the Xbox One
would need to cost like $250.

